# 522 Tips and Tricks



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A couple of people have e-mailed me about starting a new discussion thread with tips and tricks for the 522.

Please feel free to add any info to this thread or post any questions that might come to your mind about the 522. We are here to help!


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

ya, I'm new to dishnet and had some curious questions about the 522 that I have.

I was wondering if there are any "tricks" that can be used with the 522. I know Tivo's and replayTV's have some features that are "hidden".

Also, can the USB port on the back of the unit be used for anything yet ? Any way to use the receiver on a LAN ?

My last question is about TV1 UHF Pro. I noticed that this selection appeared not to long ago in my settings. Will this allow someone who has a single UHF remote control both TV1 AND TV2 from the UHF remote ? That would rock.

thanx,
Blup


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I noticed there was an option to make TV1 the UHF remotre and TV2 the IR. However I enabled the option but I still do not see how to change it. Can anyone help?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

julesism said:


> My last question is about TV1 UHF Pro. I noticed that this selection appeared not to long ago in my settings. Will this allow someone who has a single UHF remote control both TV1 AND TV2 from the UHF remote ? That would rock.





> I noticed there was an option to make TV1 the UHF remotre and TV2 the IR. However I enabled the option but I still do not see how to change it. Can anyone help?


 This option requires a new remote control (part #128580) with a green TV1 UHF key.

It does not convert TV2 to IR. In fact, if 2 users in different rooms are issuing UHF commands for TV1 & TV2 at exactly the same time the 522 won't be able to respond to either command.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

HTguy said:


> This option requires a new remote control (part #128580) with a green TV1 UHF key.
> 
> It does not convert TV2 to IR. In fact, if 2 users in different rooms are issuing UHF commands for TV1 & TV2 at exactly the same time the 522 won't be able to respond to either command.


I wish they'd just get the single mode developed for the 522. I just want to use the remote UHF and be able to record 2 things at once.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

It can operate in single mode.



Link said:


> I wish they'd just get the single mode developed for the 522. I just want to use the remote UHF and be able to record 2 things at once.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

amit5roy5 said:


> It can operate in single mode.


 No it can't. At least not with the current, publically released software. Or do you know some secret-key command to use to enable it ?? I'll try it with mine.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Hall said:


> No it can't. At least not with the current, publically released software. Or do you know some secret-key command to use to enable it ?? I'll try it with mine.


You would think single mode would work before the dual mode would. The 721 operates in a single mode so I don't get why they can't give us this option so I can record 2 things at once and use my UHF remote.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Link said:


> You would think single mode would work before the dual mode would. The 721 operates in a single mode so I don't get why they can't give us this option so I can record 2 things at once and use my UHF remote.


Well, their goal with this one was to have something that could drive two outputs so single mode got pushed to the back burner. I agree, it seems like a simple enough thing to enable though.


----------



## Killfile (Apr 15, 2004)

The single user mode is still under development on the 522. However, something called "Record Plus" is now live on the receiver.

You can find record plus settings in Menu-System Setup-Instalation-Record Plus (I think... that's from memory)

Record plus allows you to configure the receiver to automagicly default to either tuner 1 or 2 for recording. 

For example, if I am at TV1 and have record plus set up to default to tv2, I can record a show and continue to channel surf on Tv1. The recording will take place on the TV2 location. 

Now: if someone is using TV2 they will have the option to override my recording, and to the best of my knowlege the 522 will not prompt me indicating that such an override has occured.

It is also possible to configure the 522 to allow both sides to respond the the UHF remote (the tv2 remote has a reversable key allowing you to configure it as ir or uhf). In theory you can control both tuners with the 522 remote in this manner, but you will spend a lot of time readdresing the remote.


----------



## Hefe (Oct 8, 2003)

I like to record baseball games and then just fly through them at 4x speed when I watch them time shifted. However, when I watch the games at 4x speed, I can't get the bar across the bottom that tells me I'm watching it at 4x speed and how much time is left, etc. to go away.

Randomly, I can hit cancel a few times and the bar will dissappear - but I cannot figure out any rhyme or reason for it.

Does anyone know teh trick to make this indicator bar go away.

Thanks


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hefe said:


> I like to record baseball games and then just fly through them at 4x speed when I watch them time shifted. However, when I watch the games at 4x speed, I can't get the bar across the bottom that tells me I'm watching it at 4x speed and how much time is left, etc. to go away.
> 
> Randomly, I can hit cancel a few times and the bar will dissappear - but I cannot figure out any rhyme or reason for it.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that what your talking about is a specific function of the receiver and cannot be disabled.


----------



## Brownside (Apr 22, 2004)

I know I will sound like the odd ball, but I would also like to know tricks for my 322 receiver.


----------



## Shub (Mar 17, 2004)

E* probably isn't in any hurry to add single mode. With record plus, you'd gain PIP. I don't think many people are going to cancel because they can't get PIP.

You can set up TV1 to use a UHF remote, just like TV2. If you're using both TVs that means shelling out for an additional UHF remote. And remembering which remote goes where. 

If something goes wrong, try a front panel reset. Hold down the power button on the front of the receiver for about 5 seconds, then release. There are about 50 things that can go wrong, that a FPR will fix.

If your TV2 remote stops working, try wiggling the UHF antenna. If it's vertical, move it horizontal, and vice versa. This works most of the time. I don't know why. Anyone who can enlighten me?


----------



## riekl (Jan 21, 2003)

How can you use the UHF (2) remote to control Input 1 ?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Killfile said:


> The single user mode is still under development on the 522. However, something called "Record Plus" is now live on the receiver.
> 
> You can find record plus settings in Menu-System Setup-Instalation-Record Plus (I think... that's from memory)
> 
> ...


Excuse my "newbie-ness", but I have a quick question about how "RecordPlus" works: if it defaults to, say, TV2, and TV2 is busy at the time, does the recording schedule for TV1? (I have a TiVo and ReplayTV, but I'm moving into the country and am looking into the 522)


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

**bump** anyone able to answer my question above?


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

syphix said:


> Excuse my "newbie-ness", but I have a quick question about how "RecordPlus" works: if it defaults to, say, TV2, and TV2 is busy at the time, does the recording schedule for TV1? (I have a TiVo and ReplayTV, but I'm moving into the country and am looking into the 522)


Yes, that's how it works but you have to use the TV1 remote. If you you the TV2 remote it will only record on TV2 even if TV1 is your default tuner.


----------

